
Gaming Stocks: Should You Invest into the Gaming Industry? - fallenfallacy
https://digitalyse.io/should-you-invest-into-the-gaming-industry/
======
Cypher
I wouldn't touch the gaming industry with any investment.

The bubble will burst sooner or later. The esports investment never return a
profit. The loot box crazy are finally being regulated. And gamers are fed up
with the AAA industry treating them like gambling addicts.

